# MPEG Livestream



## zingaken (22. Jul 2004)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich habe mir die Webcam VB-C10R von Canon gekauft und sollte nun diese Kamera per Livestream in eine Webseite einbinden. Gut, soweit kein Problem, da die Kamera einen eigenen Webserver beinhaltet und darauf schon ein Liveapplet installiert ist mit welchem ich die Kamera steuern und den Stream angucken kann.
So nun zum eigentlichen Problem. Dieses Liveapplet sollte ich nun so bearbeiten, dass nur der Ausschnitt mit dem Livebild noch zu sehen ist und nicht die ganzen übrigen Buttons. Am einfachsten wäre einfach ein Applet, welches z.B. 500px breit und 300px hoch ist indem ich immer den aktuellen Livestream der Kamera habe. Die Kamera liefert die Bilder im mpeg Format.
Ich habe leider überhaupt keine Ahnung von Java und stehe darum ein bisschen vor dem Abgrund... kann mir da jemand helfen?

Gruss Zingaken


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jul 2004)

Vielleicht lässt sich ja das Applet irgendwie über die Applet-Parameter im HTML-Quelltext beeinflussen.
Kannst Du mal bitte den Quelltext der HTML-Datei, in der das Applet eingebettet ist, posten?
Wenn es keine Möglichkeit über den HTML-Quelltext gibt, könnte man _eventuell_ die class-Datei decompilieren, was aber unter Umständen vom Hersteller des Applets mittels obfuskierter Bytecode-Datei (unlesbar gemachter Code) unmöglich gemacht wurde, oder sehr wahrscheinlich aus urheberrechtlichen bzw. kopierrechtlichen Gründen gar untersagt ist.


----------



## zingaken (24. Jul 2004)

Vielen Dank für die Antwort. Das mit dem Livestream habe ich unterdessen hin bekommen. Das zweite Problem das mir bevor steht ist nun die Steuerung der Kamera. Da das Beispiel Applet der Cam alles beinhaltet und ich als nicht Java Programmierer nicht gerade die Übersicht über die Funktionen habe, habe ich gedacht, ich poste einmal die dekompilierten Java Dateien (sie lassen sich ohne Problem dekompilieren). Wenn jemand eine Idee hat, was abläuft, wenn ich nach rechts, links bzw hinauf und hinuter navigiere und wie das Applet mit der Cam kommuniziert wäre ich sehr dankbar.

Ich habe die dekompilierten Dateien unter dem folgenden Link zum Download bereitgestellt. http://194.208.53.127/cam_dec.zip

Gruss Zingaken


----------



## L-ectron-X (25. Jul 2004)

Der Download-Link funktionierte bisher nie.


----------

